# Title of this poem? - we are not alone in our loneliness,Others have been here and kn



## Darth Vader (3 Nov 2006)

Anyone know the title to this Patrick Kavanagh poem & where I can get it? 

".  we are not alone in our loneliness.
Others have been here and known
grieves we thought our special own.
problems that we couldnot solve,
lovers that we could not have,
pleasures that we missed by inches. . . 
I thank you and I say how proud
that I have been by fate allowed 
to stand here having the joyful chance
to claim my inheritance.
For most have died in the day before
the opening of that holy door.


----------



## ajapale (3 Nov 2006)

*Re: Title of this poem? - we are not alone in our loneliness,Others have been here an*

[FONT=Verdana, Arial]‘Thank You, Thank You’[/FONT]


----------



## Darth Vader (3 Nov 2006)

Thanks. I cant find the poem on any of the web-sites though. I thought it was quite well-known but maybe not.


----------



## ajapale (3 Nov 2006)

*Re: Title of this poem? - we are not alone in our loneliness,Others have been here an*

Google cached .

*Thank You, Thank You
      By Patrick Kavanagh* 
     ... We are not alone in our loneliness.
      Others have been here and known
      Griefs we thought our special own,
      Problems that we could not solve,
      Lovers that we could not have,
      Pleasures that we missed by inches...
      I thank you and say how proud
      That I have been by fate allowed
      To stand here having the joyful chance
      To claim my inheritance.
      For most have died the day before
      The opening of that holy door.


----------



## Marie (3 Nov 2006)

I hadn't come across this one before.  What a wonderful evocation of maturity and the collectivity..........an antidote to the whining so-called 'individuality' as we slide down the slippy slope to war, famine and destruction of this tiny suffering planet!  "Thank YOU.........that's set me up for the weekend!"


----------



## ajapale (3 Nov 2006)

*Re: Title of this poem? - we are not alone in our loneliness,Others have been here an*

Yes, Thanks DV.


----------



## PetPal (3 Nov 2006)

I thank you too.  Well worth reading.


----------



## Guest127 (4 Nov 2006)

probably had a pint of guinness in his hand and was just about to savour it. know people who knew him and said he was a  grumpy old fecker. but it is a nice one.


----------



## ajapale (4 Nov 2006)

*Re: Title of this poem? - we are not alone in our loneliness,Others have been here an*

From a speech made by Macdara Woods in 2004 [broken link removed]. [broken link removed]
Kavanagh gave a course of ten evening lectures on poetry in 1956



> Thank You, Thank You
> Epilogue to a series of lectures given at University College Dublin
> 
> …Don't grieve like Marcus Aurelius
> ...


----------

